# Another big policy change at Ebay



## Schwinny (May 13, 2021)

Looks like my last day of selling on Ebay will be May 21.
I wonder how many other sellers they will lose.
Remember when they were getting flack for owning PayPal and only accepting PayPal for payments? They eventually accepted other forms and split PayPal off as its own. They still own it.
Now, they are working the other end. Sellers have to give them access to their bank accounts and they will act as middleman for all payments and strip all the fees before giving the seller his due directly into their bank account. They can also hold money and take money from your account as they see fit.
Its just the end for me, Im tired of it. 20 years of corporate money grubbing is enough for me. Im not going to open up another bank account to juggle.
I have been wronged several times by Ebay over the years, also by other sellers and buyers as they play the policy shell game. The most recent, just a few weeks ago. Ugh.
Truthfully, this is starting to feel like a relief.
Anybody else that sells there have thoughts?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 13, 2021)

Yep I decided last year before I deployed that I would no longer sell on EBay. Unfortunately if online sales is how you make a living or supplement your income then you have to bow to the master-not me! V/r Shawn


----------



## CycleTruck211 (May 14, 2021)

I haven't sold anything on ebay since about 2012. I forget what torqued me back then. Might have been the PayPal thing. Seems it's getting worse, and worse.


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 14, 2021)

The strategy is to force out the small-time and yard sale folks and deal only with medium and larger commercial entities. They don't want the time, expense, or risk of dealing with private individuals. The bank account bugged me less than the SSN issue, but the aim of both is the same: push eBay toward bulk commercial entities rather than an online yard/tag sale. I have a spare bank account I don't use for much any more and which has only a few hundred dollars in it that I could devote. But the SSN thing from people who are no where close to the 1099 level was the last straw for me. Maybe some people will give them their SSN (?). But really, businesses will have an EIN and provide that, which is totally normal for a commercial entity. They just don't want to deal with individual small timers because their best return is hosting bulk commercial entities, apparently those flooding the market with very large quantities of cheaper goods direct from China. I guess it's a place to hunt for parts, but look elsewhere if you need to clean out your spares bin.


----------



## catfish (May 14, 2021)

Ebay is a joke. They could be the biggest antique store in the world, but they want to be Amazon.


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 14, 2021)

GREED .....


----------



## phantom (May 14, 2021)

I hear everyone and understand the grief. I don't think e bay is just pulling money out of your account as they see fit ( hey guys here's an account with $40 in it, lets go to Burger King ). I sell maybe three 1 18 diecast cars a month, average sale about $140 each + shipping. I suppose I could get gigged some day but for now it's the best and almost the only way for me to sell my items.


----------



## Schwinny (May 14, 2021)

phantom said:


> I hear everyone and understand the grief. I don't think e bay is just pulling money out of your account as they see fit ( hey guys here's an account with $40 in it, lets go to Burger King ). I sell maybe three 1 18 diecast cars a month, average sale about $140 each + shipping. I suppose I could get gigged some day but for now it's the best and almost the only way for me to sell my items.



A little disingenuous. 
"as they see fit" would be in a corporate money grubbing sense with their one sided policies. Not, when is lunch?
I already hear of this happening, and holding money indefinitely.

What this is, is a way for them to gain interest on our money just by holding it. Money manipulation. Free money.
Forget us, and the reasons we sell things. A standard knuckle-under routine.
Also a great way to reduce their work force. All those people that handled all the little people issues. Maybe able to tell the phone center in India "Amazon needs you".
Whatever it is, It wont include me anymore. 
Even though you seem to be saying that you will conform, I'll bet your die cast sales will take a hit somehow.
I hope not, but I'll bet so.


----------



## phantom (May 14, 2021)

I suppose I have conformed, I am still buying and selling, within the confines of their policy. Not sure what you mean by " diecast sales will take a hit" I keep adjusting the price and they keep selling. maybe they will put a special tax on them. Until then I'm just a foot soldier marching to their orders. I can quit anytime with no penalty though.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (May 15, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> Looks like my last day of selling on Ebay will be May 21.
> I wonder how many other sellers they will lose.
> Remember when they were getting flack for owning PayPal and only accepting PayPal for payments? They eventually accepted other forms and split PayPal off as its own. They still own it.
> Now, they are working the other end. Sellers have to give them access to their bank accounts and they will act as middleman for all payments and strip all the fees before giving the seller his due directly into their bank account. They can also hold money and take money from your account as they see fit.
> ...




*I'm out............The SSN did it for me!*


----------



## ivrjhnsn (May 15, 2021)

All done selling too. Been a member of ebay since 1997.  13% + fees and now the new rules . Bye bye . Not to mention in some states you have to claim sales over $600 on your tax return .


----------



## StingrayRider (May 15, 2021)

I wish someone would come up with another site like ebay was in the beginning.


----------



## Schwinny (May 15, 2021)

phantom said:


> I suppose I have conformed, I am still buying and selling, within the confines of their policy. Not sure what you mean by " diecast sales will take a hit" I keep adjusting the price and they keep selling. maybe they will put a special tax on them. Until then I'm just a foot soldier marching to their orders. I can quit anytime with no penalty though.



Oh I hope you didn't take offense, I'm sorry if so.
Sometimes I can sound like a dick but I dont mean it. 
You just mentioned you sell die cast cars there so that's what I mentioned.
Im not saying anyone that stays in bays system is one way or another. How people feel about Ebay really depends on a lot of factors. As you know, some love Ebay, some dont. Its always been a great way to get rid of clutter for me. I create alot of clutter... 
I really dont know if I have the gumption to start selling stuff in other places, there are alot of other places. Ebay was pretty comfortable. I'll probably slowly disappear under a pile of dirty old "garbage" until the hoarding reality show knocks on the door..


----------



## TheFizzer (May 15, 2021)

Yup, that's it for me!


----------



## bikewhorder (May 15, 2021)

It's a shame what Ebay has become from what it used to be. IDK why they adoped this "Ef our sellers" attitude. They should have split themselves into 2 separate entities, one where they are trying to be Amazon and one where they are the worlds yard sale.  Trying to hold sellers of used and antique items to the same standard as somebody who's hawking new items is just not fair.  If I'm buying something that's 80 years old I am willing to accept that this is a buyer beware situation.  And if I'm selling something  that's 80 years old I am sure as hell not going to give a warranty with it.  There does seem to be a blank spot right now for used items.  Facebook Marketplace has turned craigslist into a cesspool of crap listings and now it seems like even the FB marketplace listings are mostly just weird ads for things I have no interest in.  It's so rare to find a genuine listing for something worth buying.  It's definitely taken the fun out of the hobby wading through all this crap.


----------



## Schwinny (May 15, 2021)

bikewhorder said:


> It's a shame what Ebay has become from what it used to be. IDK why they adoped this "Ef our sellers" attitude. They should have split themselves into 2 separate entities, one where they are trying to be Amazon and one where they are the nation's yard sale.  Trying to hold sellers of used and antique items to the same standard as somebody who's hawking new items is just not fair.  If I'm buying something that's 80 years old I am willing to accept that this is a buyer beware situation.  And if I'm selling something  that's 80 years old I am sure as hell not going to give a warranty with it.  There does seem to be a blank spot right now for used items.  Facebook Marketplace has turned craigslist into a cesspool of crap listings and now it seems like even the FB marketplace listings are mostly just weird ads for things I have no interest in.  It's so rare to find a genuine listing for something worth buying.  It's definitely taken the fun out of the hobby wading through all this crap.



Its true, there are so many places now, it takes an hour or two just to look through them all. Ive bought things off FB Marketplace, Craigslist and Offerup locally. But there are more.


----------



## kostnerave (May 15, 2021)

Maybe we'll have to resort to taking some vacation time from work, plan trips to various bike shows and breath some life back into our hobby. Some of my best memories involve Memory Lane, Ann Arbor and some smaller shows I attended in my area. I always met great people, saw things I had never seen before and usually came back with some treasure. At a bike show, you can look over what you are buying and deal directly with the party selling it. I think enthusiast sites, like this one, are a good source for us, as well. When I started in the hobby, ther was no internet and you researched and networked with other collectors on the phone and by pictures sent in the mail! I remember driving down the street peeking into everyone's garage, if it was open. Ha! I actually scored a beautiful 50's two tone blue girl's Shelby Flying Cloud for 60.00. This was in 1983.


----------



## halfatruck (May 26, 2021)

I'm apparently a little slow on the notification scale from Ebay, I received the notice today....I'm done after 22 years, don't need another entity to have my info...……..


----------



## Jive Turkey (May 29, 2021)

It's great for buyers, I'd never sell anything there.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 29, 2021)

ebay started sucking around 2008. surprised I am the only one that noticed. maybe it was ebay motors only at that time, but they added the "fits" thing so when you search for 1949 Chevrolet parts 20,000 seat covers and assorted general car nonsense would come up. this is also when the default search became "best match" where if you had the wrong keywords your item was never even seen on the first page.  I parted out 49 - 54 Chevrolets, as well as various car parts I'd get at swap meets and just anything old and collectible. 

I would have 30 - 50 items listed at any given time, if I left the house and came back I had bids. it was constant. there were other people selling 49 - 54 parts as well. I parted complete cars and sold everything that was usable. hundreds of listings per car.  then it just dried up. 

my "canary in a coal mine" was my Hot Rod photo CD's. the West Coast Customs show in Paso Robles and the Nostalgia Drags at Bakersfield were the top sellers. I sold photos of other shows as well.. 15 -20 a month, then NOTHING. I found if I put NHRA in my drag CD's I'd sell a few. 

this was the time when Amazon was taking off and the guy running the show thought he was going to be their competition. what a moron.

it was great while it lasted.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 29, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> ebay started sucking around 2008. surprised I am the only one that noticed. maybe it was ebay motors only at that time, but they added the "fits" thing so when you search for 1949 Chevrolet parts 20,000 seat covers and assorted general car nonsense would come up. this is also when the default search became "best match" where if you had the wrong keywords your item was never even seen on the first page.  I parted out 49 - 54 Chevrolets, as well as various car parts I'd get at swap meets and just anything old and collectible.
> 
> I would have 30 - 50 items listed at any given time, if I left the house and came back I had bids. it was constant. there were other people selling 49 - 54 parts as well. I parted complete cars and sold everything that was usable. hundreds of listings per car.  then it just dried up.
> 
> ...



When you do a search if you can add (-fits) after your search words and it will eliminate most of this crap taking the search from thousands to just a handful most of the time. V/r Shawn


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 29, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> When you do a search if you can add (-fits) after your search words and it will eliminate most of this crap taking the search from thousands to just a handful most of the time. V/r Shawn



yeah I know that, and you know that, but not enough people knew that to keep the people selling old parts afloat.  I did it for 5 years, then POOF!


----------



## 1motime (May 30, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> When you do a search if you can add (-fits) after your search words and it will eliminate most of this crap taking the search from thousands to just a handful most of the time. V/r Shawn



That is actually an excellent tip!.  Thank you for sharing.  Tried a couple of times and it does work!  Especially for E-bay Motors.
A couple of non related items showed up but they were vintage also.  One search went from 3983 items to 93 that were specific!  Now to get E-bay to inform buyers!  That will never happen!


----------

